# تاريخ الطيران في دولة الكويت



## محمد زرقة (5 فبراير 2007)

﻿1927-1928
إفتتاح أول مطار في الكويت في منطقة الدسمة خارج مدينة الكويت. أولى الرحلات إلى مطار الدسمة تشغلّها الخطوط الجوية الإمبراطورية، التي غدت فيما بعد شركة الخطوط الجوية البريطانية، حيث إستخدمت المهبط الصحراوي بالدسمة كمحطة للتزود بالوقود على خط بريطانيا-الهند-بريطانيا.
1932
أولى رحلات الطائرات المدنية المنتظمة تبدأ في "مطار الدسمة".
1934
إكتشاف النفط يبدأ فصلاً جديداً في تاريخ الكويت المعاصر. إنشاء شركة نفط الكويت المحدودة. بدء التخطيط لمطار جديد يلبي الطلب المتزايد المنتظر من العاملين لدى شركة نفط الكويت، ولكن اندلاع الحرب العالمية الثانية يؤدي إلى تأجيل الخطط.



1947-1948
شركة نفط الكويت تطور مطار النقرة (المياص) الجديد في منطقة النزهة. المطار مفتوح للعمليات النهارية فقط. شركات الطيران تفتح مكاتب في مدينة الكويت لإصدار التذاكر وتولي عمليات الشحن للجاليات العربية المقيمة في الكويت. مطار النقرة يتطور بإستمرار مع إفتتاح مبنى خرساني جديد وحظيرة طائرات.
1954
تأسيس شركة الخطوط الجوية الوطنية الكويتية المحدودة. الطيارون المتدربون يحصلون على شهادات كويتية وبريطانية من "نادي الكويت للطيران".
1955
الشركة الوطنية يتغير إسمها إلى مؤسسة الخطوط الجوية الكويتية بعد مبادرة حكومة الكويت بمضاعفة رأسمالها والمساهمة فيها بنسبة 50%.
1956
تأسيس دائرة الطيران المدني الكويتي مع تبعيتها إلى مديرية الأمن العام (التي أصبح اسمها لاحقاً وزارة الداخلية).
1958
مطار الكويت يتبع مباشرة إلى دائرة الطيران المدني، التي تقرر أهدافها وسياسة شئون الطيران



.
1960
دولة الكويت تنضم إلى إتفاقية شيكاغو للطيران المدني الدولي. رجال أعمال كويتيين بارزين يؤسسون شركة طيران خاصة بإسم الخطوط الجوية عبر البلاد العربية. إصدار القانون رقم 30 بشأن تنظيم الملاحة الجوية المدنية، والقانون رقم 37 بشأن تنظيم التحقيقات المتعلقة بحوادث الطائرات.
1961
دولة الكويت تعلن الإستقلال. المرحلة الأولى لمطار المقوع تبدأ العمل. الشركات التي تخدم مطار المقوع تشمل شركة الخطوط الجوية عبر البحار البريطانية (BOAC)، ولوفتهانزا، والخطوط الجوية الملكية الهولندية (KLM)، والخطوط الجوية العربية المتحدة، والخطوط الجوية العربية السعودية، ومؤسسة الطيران العربية السورية، والطيران الهندي، وشركات الطيران اللبنانية الثلاث: طيران الشرق الأوسط، وشركة الخطوط الجوية عبر المتوسط وشركة الطيران الدولي اللبناني. تضم مرافق المطار مبنى للركاب (المبنى 1)، ومدرج طائرات أسفلتي بطول 2200 متر، ومنطقة وقوف الطائرات، وبرج تحكم مجهز للعمل على مدار الساعة.
1962
الحكومة الكويتية تكتسب الملكية الكاملة في مؤسسة الخطوط الجوية الكويتية.
1963
صدور المرسوم الأميري بتشكيل المجلس الأعلى للطيران المدني ليتولى مسئولية السياسات المتعلقة بقطاع الطيران المدني. الكويت تصبح عضواً كاملاً في منظمة الطيران المدني الدولي (إيكاو) والمنظمة الدولية للأرصاد الجوية.



1964
دائرة الطيران المدني تحصل على ميزانيتها الخاصة وتصبح مستقلة مالياً وإدارياً عن وزارة الداخلية. حكومة الكويت تشتري شركة الخطوط الجوية عبر البلاد العربية وتحول أسطولها المتألف من 4 طائرات من طراز DC-6 إلى مؤسسة الخطوط الجوية الكويتية.
1965
إفتتاح المرحلة الثانية من مطار المقوع. تشتمل التحسينات على مهبط أسفلتي غربي بطول 3400 متر وبرج تحكم جديد.
1975
دائرة الطيران المدني يتغير إسمها إلى الإدارة العامة للطيران المدني، ويترأسها مدير عام برتبة وكيل وزارة.



1980
تواصل برنامج الإدارة العامة للطيران المدني للإستثمارات، بما يحسن المرافق لشركات الطيران والركاب في مطار المقوع لتلبية نمو الطلب. إفتتاح مبنى الركاب الغربي (المبنى 2) بما يزيد طاقة إستيعاب الركاب إلى خمسة مليون راكب. إفتتاح محطة البضائع العصرية القادرة على العمل 24 ساعة يومياً. بدء تشغيل نظم الأجهزة المساعدة للملاحة والرادار و نظام الهبوط الآلي من الفئة الثانية (CAT II ILS) ونظم الإتصالات.
1986
إفتتاح المدرج الشرقي بطول 3500 متر وبرج التحكم الجديد بارتفاع 60 متراً والمزود بأحد تكنولوجيا التحكم في الحركة الجوية. تجديد مبنى الركاب رقم 1.
1987
صدور مرسوم القانون رقم 31 لتنظيم سوق النقل الجوي في دولة الكويت. إفتتاح فندق سفير لركاب الترانزيت بالمطار.




1990
الغزو العراقي لدولة الكويت المسالمة. طوال سبعة أشهر قوات الغزو تنهب وتدمر البنية الأساسية بالمطار متسببة في خسائر تفوق قيمتها 100 مليون دينار كويتي (330 مليون دولار أمريكي).
1991
تحرير دولة الكويت على أيدي قوات التحالف في 26 فبراير. الإدارة العامة للطيران المدني تنجح خلال أربعة أيام فقط في إفتتاح مطار الكويت الدولي لخدمات محدودة، بما يسمح بإستيراد معدات ومواد البناء الحيوية، وإستقبال مواطني الكويت العائدين إلى الوطن. عودة عمليات المطار إلى كامل طاقتها بحلول شهر ديسمبر 1991.




1994
صدور القانون رقم 6 بشأن الجرائم المتعلقة بسلامة الطائرات والملاحة الجوية. إفتتاح منطقة السوق الحرة بمطار الكويت الدولي.
1996
مطار الكويت الدولي ينضم إلى المجلس الدولي للمطارات (ACI).
1997
صدور المرسوم الأميري رقم 194 و195 و196 بإعادة هيكلة الإدارة العامة للطيران المدني وتعيين:



رئيس الطيران المدني، برتبة الدرجة الممتازة.



مدير عام الطيران المدني، برتبة وكيل وزارة.
أربع نواب المدير العام، برتبة مساعد وكيل وزارة:



نائب المدير العام لشئون مطار الكويت الدولي



نائب المدير العام لشئون الكهرباء والإنشاءات 



نائب المدير العام لشئون الأجهزة الملاحية



نائب المدير العام لشئون سلامة الطيران والنقل الجوي
2000
إفتتاح المرحلة الأولى من مخطط نظام المجال الجوي الكويتي: خطة نظام المجال الجوي الكويتي مع بدء خدمة النظام الجديد لرادار الاقتراب والرادار قصير المدى. تدشين نظام مقسم الهاتف (PABX) الرقمي الجديد بالمطار المزود بإمكانيات تشغيل (نظام دوبلكس راديو)، يضم نظام للرصد والتحكم.
2001
توسيع مجمع السوق الحرة بالمطار. بدء العمل في مشروع المركز التجاري ومواقف السيارات الجديد.




2002
إنجاز الجزء الثاني من المرحلة الأولى لمشروع مخطط نظام المجال الجوي الكويتي، ويضم تجهيزات التحكم الإشرافي واكتساب المعلومات الخاص بنظام توزيع الكهرباء بمطار الكويت الدولي، البالغة قدرته 11 كيلوڤولت، ورادار دوبلر للطقس، ونظام إنذار بالرياح العرضية المنخفضة.
إفتتاح المرحلة الأولى لمشروع المركز التجاري، وتضم قاعة وصول جديدة لعامة الركاب ومحال تجارية، وموقف سيارات متعدد الطوابق للانتظار مدد قصيرة، وموقف مظلل للإنتظار مدد طويلة.
2003
إفتتاح المرحلة الثانية من مشروع المركز التجاري، وتضم قاعة مغادرة جديدة ومكاتب إضافية لتسجيل الركاب ومحال تجارية جديدة. إدخال المنافسة في عمليات المناولة الأرضية.

المصدر: http://www.kuwait-airport.com.kw


----------



## م المصري (12 فبراير 2007)

انه تاريخ الطيران في الكويت ,,

تحياتي علي المعلومات


----------



## جاسر (13 فبراير 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته,,

جزاك الله خير تم تعديل عنوان الموضوع ليتناسب مع فحواه
وإضافة المصدر

جزاك الله خير ونفع بك

تحياتي العاطرة


----------

